

Critical Points of Differentiation - brlewis
http://mattmaroon.com/2009/09/15/critical-points-of-differentiation/

======
brlewis
Quote: you have to ask yourself on which points is the product better, and
which ones are the ones that really matter, because any business trying to
make something that isn't better, in terms of the critical points of
differentiation, is really just a charity.

